# Underwear under long johns? Help settle a debate!



## GIDEON (Mar 28, 2008)

R.J.M. said:


> That extra layer is a pain to get through to take a whizz but Who doesn’t like a good fight when the straw is throbbing. Roll eyes


Depends


----------



## ruffhunter (Sep 23, 2021)

always wear underwear under thermals. Feel natural. Plus ive had to cut a few pairs of undies off after a chart on-duty! AT LEAST i still had another layer from the thermals.


----------



## trucker3573 (Aug 29, 2010)

Guess it depends if you want your long johns to smell like azz or just your boxers, tightly whities, thongs ….or whatever. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Fiskr Hundr (Apr 7, 2008)

Long John's tend to be a little loose in the nether regions. As Kramer once said on Seinfeld, "my boys need a house".


----------



## Chessieman (Dec 8, 2009)

I wear them, they made me take them off at the hospital. 
After you go through being shoot through the leg and your xxxx is hanging out it is not to much fun.
I did get lucky with one Candy Striper at my stay, that may have been a plus!


----------



## Grinnell (Nov 20, 2019)

Interesting question. Upon an urgency- especially during ice fishing trips- it’s always frustrating to no end. Taking off 10 inches of clothing to get to a five inch dick. And yeah, that’s being really generous Lmao


----------



## keyman (Aug 21, 2002)

Fiskr Hundr said:


> Long John's tend to be a little loose in the nether regions. As Kramer once said on Seinfeld, "my boys need a house".


Yep, it would be okay for a woman but the twins tend to roam


----------

